

Ask HN: Require.js + CoffeeScript Smart Autocompletion - bumbu

In a project I&#x27;m working on we use Backbone + Marionette + Require.js written in CoffeeScript. I&#x27;m still using Sublime Text 3. I&#x27;m happy with it but I would love to have intelligent autocompletion for my objects. CodeIntel did not help.<p>For 2 days I was playing with WebStorm 9. They do support CoffeeScript and AMD modules, but I would say that this support is poor:
- No idea how to annotate CoffeeScript
- Almost all AMD loaded modules are not resolved by their indexer
So WebStorm didn&#x27;t help me much. Yes it has some heuristic algorithms and sometimes it may almost guess what you want to type (after 4-5 characters) but most of the time it proposes methods from node&#x2F;js&#x2F;dom...<p>So I was wondering if there are any other IDEs&#x2F;texteditors&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;methods that would allow me to have autocompletion for AMD defined modules in CoffeeScript.<p>Thanks.
======
ceslami
Tern.js is pretty solid and is compatible with a bunch of popular editors.
Nothing in the IntelliJ family though. I have enjoyed working with it in
SublimeText.

[http://ternjs.net/](http://ternjs.net/)

~~~
bumbu
Thanks. I didn't know about this library. But as I see it has poor support for
coffee
[https://github.com/marijnh/tern/issues/226](https://github.com/marijnh/tern/issues/226)

